# Pennsylvania PE experience requirements



## pmc (Apr 9, 2015)

I am having trouble finding solid information on the experience requirements for Pennsylvania and registering for the PE. The application isnt very clear.

My situation:

-Graduated in 2009

-Began accumulating engineering experience in 2009, most of which has been under a PE

-Got into consulting in 2013. Most coworkers have their PE. Started thinking about obtaining my PE.

-Passed the FE in 2015 as I never took it prior to/or immediately after graduation.

I suppose my question is this.... Does the engineering experience clock (meaning 4 years, etc) start AFTER I pass the FE, or can my experienced gained BEFORE passing the FE be considered valid? I haven't found any confirmation either way regarding this.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## pmc (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I've found the answer to my question. PA requires 4 years post-FE experience. Bummer.


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 9, 2015)

PMC,

There is another option that I know a few coworkers have used, here in PA.

In Maryland, to take the PE exam, you are required to have your EIT certification as well as 4 years experience. The experience is not required to come after you pass the FE as it is here in PA. It may be worth looking into taking the exam in Maryland. I think you will still need to wait until the 4 years post EIT is up before filing for reciprocity in PA, but you will not need to retake the exam.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 9, 2015)

You're correct that PA requires 4 years experience AFTER passing the FE. But I had a similar situation, let me share my experience.

I graduated in 2008. I took the FE in 2008, 2011, and twice in 2014 (finally passing on the 4th time). I live in the Pittsburgh, PA area and passed the FE in the state of PA. However, Ohio only requires 4 years of experience and to have passed the FE. It does not have to be post-passing. So I applied to sit for the PE in Ohio and I was approved. I'm taking the PE next week (April 2015).

Once I pass the PE in Ohio, I will be licensed in the state of Ohio, which will be my main license that I will always need to renew. I can't apply for reciprocity in PA until after my 4 years post-FE, but I won't need to retake the exam.

So there is a little loophole in the system if you don't feel like waiting and want to get licensed in OH. This didn't bother me because I am originally from Ohio, went to school there, and still have family there. The only reason I moved to PA is for my job post graduation.


----------



## CU07 (Apr 9, 2015)

You could also take the exam in NY.


----------



## pmc (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone, that's good news. I will look into nearby states' requirements. I appreciate the replies and good luck, Kovz.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 9, 2015)

pmc said:


> Thanks everyone, that's good news. I will look into nearby states' requirements. I appreciate the replies and good luck, Kovz.




Thank you! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 10, 2015)

The 4 years in PA is after the DATE on your EIT license .... which if its like mine, is about 2-3 months after you took the test.

Most people in PA go to DE to test.


----------

